# How much caffeine is too much?



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Saw an article today saying a 16oz Starbucks Grande contains 330mg of caffeine - 70mg short of the advised average intake for a healthy adult. Apparently, and I haven't tried this, 10grms of caffeine or 75 shots in one day will, surprisingly, have you turning up your toes permanently! Would be interesting to hear what members' average daily shot intake is.

Maybe we should start a league table! Mine is a measly three or four - pathetic. Mind you, when my Londinium finally arrives, daily average might rise somewhat. I think it is only a short time before the health police start issuing warnings about the danger of caffeine intake along the lines of the salt and fat warnings on foods.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I stick to maximum of 4 doubles a day but also a double or two of decaff. I used to drink more caffeinated but after having bowel cancer I found that excessive caffeine made me a little uncomfortable.

Steve.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

a couple of doubles a day and a brewed, thats it.

I'm only small, any more and I'm wired in a bad way.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Espresso appears to have around 50mg/oz average.

Brewed around 12mg per oz.

Drip ~18mg/oz.

I had noticed the higher caffeine content of drip coffee. Espresso/ristretto I can have after an evening meal with no adverse effects.

Any coffee that is significantly overextracted just knocks me for six.

A couple of mugs of drip/brewed in the morning, another in the afternoon, maybe an espresso/moka in the evening, so maybe 400-450mg a day?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Weekdays - 1 double in the morning - 1 french press mid-morning - 1 double after lunch

Weekends - 2 doubles in the morning - 1 double after lunch - 1 double in the afternoon

Nothing like revealing to yourself the fact that you are overly routine infused


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

4 double espressos a day (or equivalent amount in aeropress)

any more and i don't feel right..


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i try to stick to two doubles a day

one during work, when i pop round to castello, and one when i get home and use the cherub


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the answer to your question is "when your hand is shaking too much to fix the portafilter to the group".


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair enough!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

RoloD said:


> I think the answer to your question is "when your hand is shaking too much to fix the portafilter to the group".


i was going to go with "When you keep walking into the kitchen but then forgetting why you were there"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I do that anyway - with or without caffeine as an excuse!


----------



## jmurray01 (Nov 21, 2012)

In terms of coffee I have about 300MG per day - two large mugs to substitute hooking jump leads to my brain - I'm not a morning person.

So if all I drank was coffee my body would be happy, but I don't... I also drink about 4-5 large cups of strong tea which - estimating there is 75MG of caffeine per large cup of tea - brings my daily intake up to 600MG or even 675MG.

And I wonder why I have high blood pressure and palpitations... Hmm!


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I do about 4 to 5 doubles a day - more if I have not slept much (about 2.5 to 3 hours sleep last night so am already 2 doubles down!).


----------



## gazza666 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shady said:


> I do about 4 to 5 doubles a day - more if I have not slept much (about 2.5 to 3 hours sleep last night so am already 2 doubles down!).


Thats why you cant sleep LoL


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol and that's with me having cut down. I used to drink more.


----------



## jmurray01 (Nov 21, 2012)

It's a vicious circle though, because if you're tired during the day you have a coffee or two to wake you up but in turn that means you cannot sleep well, then you have lots of coffee the next day to make up for the lack of sleep, which in turn makes for even LESS sleep the next night.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

May be true for some but my body seems to process caffeine differently. Can have a double espresso then go straight to bed. The lack of sleep at the moment is more due to life challenges - when you end up feeling there are not enough hours in the day!


----------



## jmurray01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lucky you! At the moment I have nothing to do with my hours.

According to David Cameron I should "GET A JOB!", well, give me one and I will you b******!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I very rarely get a buzz off coffee unless I drink a ridiculously strong one. That said it does keep me alert if I'm driving a long way very late at night, otherwise I virtually never drink any after 5 or 6 pm. Partly that's so it doesn't affect my sleep but more importantly if I do have late evening caffeine I can almost guarantee a small hours trip to pee!

Steve.


----------



## jmurray01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well congratulations on resisting coffee after 5PM!! I usually cave in at about 9PM and make myself a cup - the sinner I am!!


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

i have generally have 2 triples in a day/ or two 500ml of brewed and have 2 or 3 large mugs of tea as well, but im a bit of a lump at 6ft and 16 1/2 stone so it takes a little more to take affect, i had a doctors MOT the other morning after 2 triples of Javan Lingtong, blood pressure and heart rate perfectly normal, apparently im obese but only have a 36 inch waist???

I would imagine that like many things every ones reaction to caffeine will vary wildly, as a very good friend of mine cannot drink coffee at all as it will give him and instant head ache and has to be careful how much tea he drinks for the same reason.

i remember reading that a general guideline for habitual users like us that 400mg was a sensible daily limit, i find if i do over do it my concentration levels disappear completely and get really fizzy/wound up for no reason. but can sort of tell when thats starting to happen, time to drink lots of water.


----------

